# PCM instead of Dolby When Switching to Bolt+



## Sgt Howl (Jan 18, 2013)

When I switch on my AVR from another source to my Bolt+, the sound format is PCM instead of Dolby Digital. Changing channels corrects this. A minor problem, but annoying. Appreciate any thoughts.

My Bolt+ is connected via HDMI to a Yamaha CX-A5100 pre-amp. Using Comcast cable. No other sources have this problem.


----------



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

Sgt Howl said:


> When I switch on my AVR from another source to my Bolt+, the sound format is PCM instead of Dolby Digital. Changing channels corrects this. A minor problem, but annoying. Appreciate any thoughts.
> 
> My Bolt+ is connected via HDMI to a Yamaha CX-A5100 pre-amp. Using Comcast cable. No other sources have this problem.


 I am having a similar issue when I am watching my TiVo through my receiver all is good. When I switch off my receiver and want to watch the TiVo through my TV I get no sound. My receiver does allow HDMI pass through. And the TiVo is the only source that this happened. I found that the TiVo has to be set to PCM for the sound to go through to the TV. If it is set to dolby, I get no sound unless it is going through the receiver.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sgt Howl said:


> When I switch on my AVR from another source to my Bolt+, the sound format is PCM instead of Dolby Digital. Changing channels corrects this. A minor problem, but annoying. Appreciate any thoughts.
> 
> My Bolt+ is connected via HDMI to a Yamaha CX-A5100 pre-amp. Using Comcast cable. No other sources have this problem.


I use a Yamaha RX-V867 and a basic Roamio. Three times in two years I have turned on the TV before the AVR and had PCM. As you said, a channel change puts it back to DD. I have the AVR on HDMI pass through but ARC and CEC/HDMI control disabled. TV speakers are always disabled, and all cables are Redmere.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> I use a Yamaha RX-V867 and a basic Roamio. Three times in two years I have turned on the TV before the AVR and had PCM. As you said, a channel change puts it back to DD. I have the AVR on HDMI pass through but ARC and CEC/HDMI control disabled. TV speakers are always disabled, and all cables are Redmere.


I have seen this happen sometimes with my Bolts. I just hit the 7 second back button, and it will switch from pcm to DD.


----------



## Sgt Howl (Jan 18, 2013)

In case anyone else is experiencing this issue, here's what I did: I'm using a programmable remote. Right after changing the source to TiVo, the program issues a channel down and then a channel up command. There is no noticeable channel change, but the audio is then decoded properly. I am using IP control for the TiVo, but I imagine infrared would work, too.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Sgt Howl said:


> In case anyone else is experiencing this issue, here's what I did: I'm using a programmable remote. Right after changing the source to TiVo, the program issues a channel down and then a channel up command. There is no noticeable channel change, but the audio is then decoded properly. I am using IP control for the TiVo, but I imagine infrared would work, too.


Does the channel button work when watching a recording? I've just used the 7 second back button since I'm rarely watching a live channel and I never use the channel button except to skip commercials or to up/page down.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

We have an upcoming release that should improve some of these Audio issues. If you are interested in joining the Beta program to see if the changes improve things for you, please email [email protected] with the subject "Beta for Audio issues".

-- Margret


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I think including your TSN might help too.


----------



## Sgt Howl (Jan 18, 2013)

aaronwt said:


> Does the channel button work when watching a recording? I've just used the 7 second back button since I'm rarely watching a live channel and I never use the channel button except to skip commercials or to up/page down.


No, when watching a recording, I use the back button just as you do.


----------

